# most mk677 you've taken a day + how did it feel?



## optimisticair (Nov 10, 2022)

^title.
i'm doing 12.5mg of mk677, 2x a day morning/night [25mg total daily].
def a lot hungry than when i did 12.5mg, 1x at night only.
i prob will drop it back down to 12.5mg daily again to save money.

i've heard doing bpc-157 with mk677 is legit, i haven't tried it though.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 11, 2022)

Man got to love the quality content nowadays


----------



## TODAY (Nov 11, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Man got to love the quality content nowadays


Such culture


----------



## TODAY (Nov 11, 2022)

Anyway i once took 100mg/day of mk but i had to stop when my knees started to cave in when squatting


----------

